# Anglerboard auch für Menschen ab 50 interessant :-))



## Anglerboard-Team (25. April 2006)

Soeben erreichte die Redaktion folgende Mail:

*WIR--AWARD 2006 – Ihre Website ist im Finale!​*Die Vorwahl zum WIR--AWARD 2006 ist beendet. Die User haben entschieden: Ihre Website www.anglerboard.de ist beim Award der Generation 50+ in der Kategorie Hobby/Freizeit für das Finale nominiert. Damit hat Ihre Site die erste Hürde im Rennen um den Titel "Beste Website des Jahres der Generation 50+“ genommen. Zu diesem Erfolg möchten wir Ihnen herzlich gratulieren.

Die Entscheidung: Das große Finale startet am Freitag 21. April und endet am 29. Mai 2006. Die Zähler werden auf Null gestellt und Surfer aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz wählen jetzt auf 
www.wir--award.de 
ihre Lieblings-Sites aus den Top 20 in den vierzehn Kategorien aus. Anschließend erhalten die Sieger Ihren Preis, den WIR--AWARD 2006 überreicht.

Wir sagen jedem Teilnehmer Danke mit einem Dankeschön-Paket im Wert von 100 € und verlosen unter den Teilnehmern Preise im Wert von über 25.000 €.


*Unser Kommentar:*
Das finden wir doch klasse, da denkt man immer das Internet ist das Medium für die Jungen (Jungegebliebenen??); dann gibts da einen Award für die Ü - 50 - jährigen und das Anglerboard landet doch glatt in der Endrunde ))

Also scheint die "BestAge - Generation" nicht nur im Internet unterwegs zu sein, sondern auch gerne zu angeln:
Gelungene Kombination, kann ich da nur sagen))

Solltet Ihr also über 50 sein:
*Nur zu und das Anglerboard wählen!!*

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

